# tenere per sé



## Allyson

Ciao a tutti,
come si può tradurre in spagnolo l'espressione tenere per sé un oggetto?
Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Debes poner tu propuesta de traducción. Y además dar el contexto, sobre todo cuando se trata de una expresión, que casi nunca tienen una equivalencia perfecta.


----------



## ursu-lab

In generale, ma come dice Neuromante sarebbe il caso di aggiungere il contesto, "tenere per sé" si traduce con il verbo "guardar". Per esempio "guardar" un segreto.


----------



## gatogab

Io sparo:
*tenere per sé* = tenérselo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Dimenticavo, anche "quedar" è giusto. Per esempio, nel caso di un oggetto, la frase "tienilo tu (es. un libro)" si traduce "quedátelo". In questo caso c'è un passaggio di proprietà.
Il verbo tenere in italiano infatti presuppone sia "avere/mantenere in mano", temporaneamente, che "mantenere in possesso". Se ti trovi in un bar e devi andare in bagno, lasci la borsa a un'amica dicendole: "¿me lo guardas un segundo?", proprio come in italiano diresti "me la tieni un attimo". In conclusione, se l'oggetto viene trasferito di possesso è "quedar" (con i pronomi corrispondenti), se invece viene solo affidato momentaneamente è "guardar"


----------



## gatogab

> ...lasci la borsa a un'amica dicendole: "¿me la guardas un segundo?"


_'¿Me la cuidas un segundo?'_


----------



## ursu-lab

El bolso (m), me LO guardas... Cuidar in questo contesto (la borsetta per andare al bagno) non l'ho mai sentito, forse dipenderà dalla zona. Comunque credo che la domanda si riferisca al "quedar", anche se non ha ancora specificato il contesto.


----------



## gatogab

> Guardar = 1. tr. Tener cuidado de algo, vigilarlo y defenderlo.
> 
> 
> Bolsa:
> (Del lat. bursa).
> 1. f. Especie de talega o saco de tela u otro material, que sirve para llevar o guardar algo.
> 2*.* f. Saco pequeño de cuero en que se echa dinero, y que se ata o cierra.
> 
> DICCIONARIO DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA - Vigésima segunda edición


----------



## ursu-lab

Siento corregirte, pero hablando de bolsas de mujer las mujeres usamos con mucha más frecuencia bolso, en masculino, tal como escribe el RAE:

* 3.     * m. Bolsa de mano generalmente pequeña, de cuero, tela u otras materias, provista de cierre y frecuentemente de asa, usada especialmente por las mujeres para llevar dinero, documentos, objetos de uso personal, etc.






Y en mi ejemplo hablaba de una mujer que deja su bolso a una amiga para, precisamente, vigilarlo.


----------



## gatogab

¿Me cuidas la *cartera* un momento?


----------



## Allyson

Eccomi in rete finalmente! Scusate il ritardo.
Il contesto è questo: qualcuno trova un oggetto per strada e decide di tenerselo.


----------



## Neuromante

Quedárselo.



Espectacular ejemplo de la necesidad de poner el contexto.


----------



## Allyson

Grazie mille a tutti!


----------



## Il_colosso

la traduccion de la frase entera seria esta:

ita: qualcuno trova un oggetto per strada e decide di tenerselo. 		 		  		  		 		  		  		  		  		 			 			 			    
Esp: alguien encuentra un objeto en el camino y decide quedárselo.


----------

